# Guitar Dashboard



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

From the builder:



> I'd like to share something I've been working on: guitardashboard.com. It's something I've built initially to aid my own study of diatonic modes and chords on the guitar, but I'm also hoping that others might find it useful. Some features:
> 
> 
> A chromatic circle and a circle of fifths for visualising scales and modes. Select the tonic and mode using the buttons in the centre.
> ...


Guitar Dashboard


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

This looks pretty interesting. I'm going to have to spend some time figuring out how to use it as I'm kinda new to scales and modes. It looks really well done though. Congrats and putting this together.


----------



## BigMoney (May 31, 2017)

Pretty cool little site man. The only thing I would change would be adding the fret numbers to the guitar neck. I can tell that the far left side is the low end of the neck and the frets are ascending as you go right because you put the names of the notes on the frets. A beginner might not catch this though so putting simple numbers below the frets I think would be quite beneficial.

Cheers, brother


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

And, can you make it work in Safari on the iPad?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the good words but I'm not the programer, I will send him the link to this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice work!

How long did it take?
No bluez scale?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is awesome and I could definitely use this to a great advantage! 

Although some days I don't think that I need much theory to get by with playing. I guess those are my lazy days! Lol


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------

